# Blind chick?



## vanthes2007 (May 29, 2013)

I have a chick that is smaller than the rest and was wobbly at first and now fine. She has eyes closed a lot and not as bright eyed as others. Anyone seen this? She is 5 days old. She can scratch and eat, drink, etc...


----------



## arniefarms (May 15, 2013)

What happened with her? I have 13 chicks that I got on Monday. Yesterday one kept one eye closed all day, and this morning both eyes were closed. I've gently washed both eyes with warm water on a cotton ball, and she's eating and drinking still. But she's very weak (maybe from not being able to find the food and water all day?) and is smaller than the rest. Not sure what else to do for her?


----------



## vanthes2007 (May 29, 2013)

arniefarms said:


> What happened with her? I have 13 chicks that I got on Monday. Yesterday one kept one eye closed all day, and this morning both eyes were closed. I've gently washed both eyes with warm water on a cotton ball, and she's eating and drinking still. But she's very weak (maybe from not being able to find the food and water all day?) and is smaller than the rest. Not sure what else to do for her?


 I bought 10 and we had a misfortunit accident. It was hot in garage so husband put them in dog carrier on a table before work I was at school a storm came and before we could get home 8 of them drown. Any who the 2 survivers was my buff and that sick one. Now she is vivrant and jumping. She is now bigger than other. Give her lots of electrolytes in water and keep her feed. Put several feed bowls in enclosure. Just wanted to give you a little encouragement.


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a 10 week old girl that had the same problem! 
So much so, that we named her Blinky!

When we finally accepted the fact that she was blind (and we were wondering what to do about it, like get her a cane, or a "seeing eye chicken" as a service chicken lol), lo and behold, she just started keeping her eyes open and at about 7 weeks old and on, she has miraculously started seeing! 
Good luck to you!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I just discovered that my little silkie mix is blind in one eye. It is completely clear. I keep wondering why she was so much smaller than other chicks that I know we're smaller and younger than she was when I bought them together. She is really showing her bantam size. I have had them for 6 weeks now and she half the size of either of the other two I got with her. She has such a pigeon look to her face.


----------

